# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Bosnian, Croatian, Serbian  a.d. Beograd

## translationsnmru

I am working with a legal report on some Serbian company. It's name contains "a.d. Beograd". Some other Serbian businesses, mentioned in that report, also have this "a.d." followed by the name of the city in which each respective business is located.  
So what does this "a.d." stand for? I can guess that it probably means something like "registered address" or something, but what exactly?

----------


## christo_tamarin

> I am working with a legal report on some Serbian company. It's name contains "a.d. Beograd". Some other Serbian businesses, mentioned in that report, also have this "a.d." followed by the name of the city in which each respective business is located.  
> So what does this "a.d." stand for? I can guess that it probably means something like "registered address" or something, but what exactly?

 The abbreviation "a.d." relates to the preceding name. It means joint stock company.

----------


## translationsnmru

> The abbreviation "a.d." relates to the preceding name. It means joint stock company.

 Got it, thanks a lot!

----------

